# EBF a 4 month old possible pregnancy?????



## CBall (Apr 5, 2010)

So I'm EBF my 4 month old DD. I don't use a pacifier and we're never apart. My DH and I are using condoms as birth control, but it kind of slipped off last time. TMI I know ; ) But now I've been starting to freak out a little that I might be pregnant. I read that you can use breastfeeding as birth control up until 6 months. But that the baby had to nurse every 4 hours during the day and every 6 at night. Well my baby nurses like every 2 during the day and then sleeps 8 to 9 hours at night. (yes you can hate me a little. LOL But might it make you feel better to know that she DOES NOT NAP!?!? arrgh different post.) Do you think that still counts? I've always wanted at least four children but I'd feel terrible if a pregnancy dried up my baby's milk. Thanks for any help.

A newly crunchy mama







, loving my science experiment crazed DH







, and sweet little miss goo


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

It's entirely possible, LOTS of women have kiddos who are 13 months apart. My MIL EBFd her kids and most of them have a similar gap.

I could have a baby a year, my fertility comes back instantly even breastfeeding round the clock.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Very possible. Breastfeeding is about as effective a BC method as pulling out.


----------



## mamakims (Jul 24, 2008)

For me, breastfeeding kept me from ovulating for almost exactly a year except I seem to ovulate 1-2 months after birth only once. My husband and I never used protection and I didn't get pregnant until my son was a few weeks shy of turning one. But he also didn't start sleeping through the night until he was about a year.

For me personally, I wouldn't rely on bfing alone as birth control once my baby starts sleeping through the night.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

yep, i got my period again at 4 months once she started sttn. i really feel like i "didn;t get my money's worth" on that count!


----------



## NaturallyPeachey (Jan 23, 2008)

A friend of mines children are 13 months apart and she was EBF'ing her son at the time. She was shocked to say the least!!!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, it's possible, but not really that likely. If your af hasn't returned yet, the odds are that you're not pregnant. My cycle doesn't return until about 12mo pp, so we use bf as a birth control of sorts (if we got pregnant it would be ok though). Anyway, you're probably fine. Good luck!


----------



## Pavlovs (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I could have a baby a year, my fertility comes back instantly even breastfeeding round the clock.

Glad to know I'm not the only one. I'm still grumbing at getting my period back 7.5 weeks after my son was born.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I also got my period back at 4 months PP, so pregnancy is entirely possible. have you noticed any fertility signs lately, like egg white cervical mucous (this is how I knew I was fertile again, or probably so), ovulation pain, etc?

If you have not, then I'd say less likely, but since your DD is pretty much STTN, then very possible.


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

Totally possible, but not necessarily probable. Take a pregnancy test about three weeks after the condom slipped. If it is negative you are in the clear, but keep using the condom. My period came back the day my daughter turned three months and I ovulated before that so watch for signs of increased cervical fluid.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I had egg white cervical mucous just a couple months after DS was born (for weeks and weeks!!), but didn't get AF until he was 9 mo. I don't think I ovulated--body just gearing up.

I have heard that 96% of women get AF before ovulating. But you never know if you're in that 4%!!!


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakeber* 
Very possible. Breastfeeding is about as effective a BC method as pulling out.

Actually, pulling out is a much more effective method.
Breastfeeding is *not* a reliable method of birth control. I got my cycle back at 8 weeks, despite the fact that DS was pretty much constantly attached to my boob, and a lot of women get their cycles back early as well. There's no magic six months without fertility.
Also, remember that you may very well have a fertile cycle before you get your period. It's just like a young girl who gets pregnant two weeks before she would have had her first period -- she thinks she can't get pregnant because she hasn't had a period yet, but really, she's having her first fertile cycle.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/fertility.html

In your case, I would not use breastfeeding as birth control. Your baby just sleeps too long at night (what an oxymoron!).


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

It could be possible. I got AF back at 7 weeks PP this time and 3 months PP last time. From then on, regular 28 day cycles. With DS I was nursing every 2 hours around the clock. I was mad when I got AF back, because I had heard all these wonderful stories about not getting it for the total duration of nursing!

Also - I have a friend who has only had her period a couple times in the past 6 years, due to nursing and then getting pregnant before AF came back.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Breastfeeding


----------

